# Calling all team Diyma members.



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

04-24 USACi show. If you can make it to our April 24th show I would really appreciate it. If you can make it to any South Arkansas Sound of Tour show I would be grateful.

Team TCA is sponsoring the American cancer society on the April 24th show. We will be giving away Hybrid, HiVi, RE Audio, Second Skin, and many others at this show. If you can't make it, any donations you can make would be very much appreciated.

What I was also thinking is raising money from the Team Diyma members and making a donation on behalf of Team Diyma?

Show 
April 24th
Fordyce Arkansas
Corner of West 4th and Main
Double Points show.
Town festival going on with lots of things for you or your family to do!


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

This show goes to a great cause. I plan on making this show regardless of whether my rides are ready or not. Good times and a GREAT CAUSE! We have all worked very hard for this series.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Man you deserve a lot of props for all the work you are putting into the series! Just wanted to tell you thanks! I hope this all works out, it would be nice to make this series a yearly event.

AJ



jkrob21 said:


> This show goes to a great cause. I plan on making this show regardless of whether my rides are ready or not. Good times and a GREAT CAUSE! We have all worked very hard for this series.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

8675309 said:


> Man you deserve a lot of props for all the work you are putting into the series! Just wanted to tell you thanks! I hope this all works out, it would be nice to make this series a yearly event.
> 
> AJ


Thanks man! See ya at the next few shows!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I could make that but it's too far for me. Besides I'll be at the Spring Fling in Virginia that weekend. If you want Team DIYMA to make a donation though, propose it in an email to the rest of the team. I would make a donation since cancer research affects my family. I always do the local Relay For Life. Good luck with the shows!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Dang... 
I have to be in Socal that weekend for family obligations... I'm gunna miss the North Alabama meet too.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd love to be there, but I work weekends. *frown*


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gonna be there rain or shine. I have to work in the morning so I'll be late gettin to the show.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for a great show guys!


----------

